# Exp'd Hosp/Multi-Speciality Coder,Jenner,CA



## Jennercoder (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello: I am an experienced Coder, Auditor, and also have done Billing and Follow up.  I live in a remote area of Sonoma Cty, CA (Jenner) and would prefer to not commute every day. Would do some onsite a couple days a week, some remote, am flexible. I am an extremely focused, intelligent and adaptable team member with varied experience in the Medical field. 

Resume of Mary Henden, Certified Coder
AAPC # 0076315,  CPC (2002- present),  CPC-H (2004 - present)

Mary Henden
Tel 707-623-6412

Mail Address: PO Box 28
Jenner, CA 94550

Home Address: 9965 Highway 1, E-5
Jenner, CA 95450

Software I have worked with: 3M Encoder,Varian MedOncMgr, Cerner Power chart, AS400CPSI, SSI Net billing, Advanced MD, Health Net.


Meritus Health Group				Feb. 2011- present	
145 Pleasant Hill Rd, N. # 204
Sebastopol, CA. 95472  707-827-1384
Reference: Deborah Mc Evoy (number available on request)
Working Full-time
Job Duties:
Auditing charges of Client facilities.
Advising clients on compliance and CCI edits, on coding and billing.
Advising on good business practices in clients' front offices to maximize reimbursement, Designing office checklists and procedures outlines.
Weekly meetings with clients.
Designing superbills to fit clients' individual billing needs.
Auditing Hospital and Physician, also Speciality charges.
Billing/Coding on SSI software.
Coding/ Billing on Health Tec and managing remote coding/billing 6-person staff overseas for quality, accuracy of data input and coding.
On-site evaluations, with recommendations to achieve maximum revenue and compliance
Follow up and Collections with Insurance companies and unpaid claims
__________________________________________________________________________

St. Helena Hospital                                                                       Aug 2006 – Feb. 2011
10 Woodland Rd.
St. Helena, CA 94574
Reference: Supervisor—Darcy Dunlap    (tel. number available on request)
Note: The Coding Team at St. Helena Hospital is consistently the most accurate of ALL Adventist Health facilities, in both Internal and External Audits. 
* My IV/ Infusion OP Coding Audit by Medi-Cal was the most accurate in comparison to all of our Adventist Health facilities in California. I exceeded everyone else by a huge margin.

Job Duties include Coding and Auditing Outpatient accounts such as:
Auditing charges line-by-line for accuracy, both IP and OP.
IP chart coding, non-Medicare accounts
Heart Catheterization, Pacemakers, Extremity & Cervical/Carotid Angiography    
Peripheral Vascular Interventions & Stents, Coronary Stenting
OB/Gyn surgeries & Urology procedures
Eye surgeries 
Chemotherapy services and office visits to the Cancer Center
Orthopedic surgeries
Spinal procedures 
ERs and Medical Observations 
IV/Infusions, Blood Transfusions, and I have taught classes in this realm
IP Coding
Various Skin and Cosmetic/Plastic surgeries
Hernia Surgeries and other Internal surgery
EGD's and Colonscopies
Lab charges
OP Radiology procedures
I was the “floater” Coder, who does everything upon request when needed, and fill in when others are sick or on vacation. I was the most versatile member of the Coding Team at Saint Helena.
__________________________________________________________________________
Redbud Hospital                                                                          Jan. 2006 – Aug. 2006
18th  Ave
Clearlake, CA  95422
Supervisor: Joni McAllister  707-995-5741
Job Duties: Front desk reception, billing, follow up with all insurance companies, including Medicare and Medi-Cal. Greeting customers and resolving disputes.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mendocino Community Health Clinics                                        Sept. 2004 -   Dec 2005
333 Laws Ave.
Ukiah, CA 95482
707-468-1010
 Supervisor: Deborah Watkins (now works for Kaiser) 707-624-2194


Job Duties: Billing for the clinics, Coding clinical bills, helping with Insurance denials, claims collection and follow up.

__________________________________________________________________________

Marana Health Center                                                             Aug. 2003 -  Sept. 2004
13644 N Sandario Rd
Marana, AZ 85653-8579
Supervisor: Sonia Duessant  520- 682-4111

Job Duties: Front desk reception, billing and coding clinical bills, insurance follow up and denials collection.
__________________________________________________________________________

 Other non- medical Job Descriptions are available upon request


----------



## bhunsinger (Dec 28, 2012)

*Coding opportunity*

Hi Mary, would you consider a direct hire opportunity in North Carolina?  We work with Duke University Medical Center and have some great direct hire opportunities in the coding/revenue cycle area !  If you are interested please contact my co-worker Amy Carmichael at acarmichael@itiselect.com.  She would be happy to give you more details on this position!

Thanks.

Brenda Hunsinger
brenda@itiselect.com


----------

